# what does this look like to you?



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i have my thoughts


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mack snow albino:2thumb:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im no expert but a leopard gecko


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Mack snow albino:2thumb:


bell or tremper? or is this something that can only be proven by breeding it back to both strains?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tops said:


> im no expert but a leopard gecko


usefull:whistling2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

aberrant mack snow albino. are the eyes solid red/pink? is so then bell, if not tremper. as bell eyes are almost like raptor eyes when they first hatch, and slowly fade out as they age.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> bell or tremper? or is this something that can only be proven by breeding it back to both strains?


Could be a dark Talbino or a Balbino.IMO if the eyes are dark/brown looking then Talbino.If the eyes are red/pink then Balbino.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

red eyes! we have a bell mack snow! yay!
it was a total long shot, i bred a female het talbino, balbino and possibly patternless and bred her to one of her sons that i had on the off chance he would also be het for some of the traits


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

snowbell's!! yay love em, congrats.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

kirsten said:


> snowbell's!! yay love em, congrats.


why can i be so succesful with retic morphs, id have money coming out of my ears!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

awe bless, maybe leo's are your thing?!

i hope it stays as white as it is, you'll get a fair price for it if it does.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

not sure but it very nice tho u will have to keep us updated


----------

